# Anyone heard of or dealt with company/website chipsfly.com



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Seems someone reliable is selling email addresses cause I recently got a email from this company advertising some things on sale. I've never heard of them an know I've never surfed their website before. While it is annoying that a reliable company is selling my email address, this is not terrible as at least in this case the new guy is in correct target. Unfortunately as your email addy gets resold it tends to drift until your deluged with Viagra and other garbage and have to abandon a email address.

Thing is, the website looks like it may be legit, and they had something I might be willing to buy, but it looked really new. Obviously these folks ain't been around very long. Specifically I couldn't find anything about their shipping rates, and adding the interesting items in the cart and going to checkout didn't pan out as they than wanted all my shipping and billing info before they would give a shipping quote. Really stupid way to do business.

All I know is they are based in Cincinnati, OH.

As to the interesting product, I'll be looking elsewhere to see what others sell it at in the meantime.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's legit. They manufacture the Router Boss, which is a
pretty serious commitment.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that all over the place on their site. They seem quite proud of it. Never heard of it and doubt it something I would want since I am so in bed with Incra.


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, I own a router boss and I have talked several times with Lewis, he is a great guy, the router boss is a great machine, I used it to do the joinery for the chairs I made for my children.
Regards


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have an email address that I have only used for personal contact between myself and people I know and I still occasionally receive spam on it.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I have always had 3 email addresses, it is a system that works really well. 1 is only for personal contacts. Never get spam there. 2nd is my personal business and some personal contacts. Those I haven't deemed worthy of my more private email yet. I get lots of spam there, but it is mostly solicited by me. People I deal with like Rockler, MLCS, Harbor Freight, Lowes, Home Depot, etc etc etc. Currently it is several years old and nothing bad been coming in. This is where Chipsfly showed up. Than there is the 3rd address which I never bother to log into, it has thousands of entries in it and overflowed a long time ago. Many websites demand a email address to access. Than they sell it. Believe it or not a notorious source of this activity is food websites. Betty Crocker and Kraft etc. Trust me, you never want one of these guys to get a real email address on you cause within weeks the Viagra and sex toy spam will come. But I also like to cook, another hobby, so sometimes I surf for new recipe's.


----------

